# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  وظائف في شركة خطوط سما للطيران الجديدة في السعودية

## سعيد درويش

وظائف في شركة خطوط سما للطيران الجديدة في السعودية



ارجو نشر الرسالة

http://www.flysama.com/

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشكور اخوي درويش
نفع الله بك عباده وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وعساك عالقوه .

----------


## سعيد درويش

العفو أختي العزيزة شمعة تحترق وهذا شئ بسيط نقدمه

----------


## فارس نجد07

[/IMG]

----------


## فارس نجد07

:wink:   :wink:   :wink:   :wink:  مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين :wink:   :wink:   :wink:   :wink:

----------


## fog223

مشكور

----------


## بيسان

مشكووور اخوي

والله يعطيك العاااافيه

----------


## أسير الوحدة

يعطيك العافيه خيوو

----------


## al-kaser

الله يعطيك العافيه من زمان وانا ادوره اخووووي
                        مشكووووووور

----------


## شاش

بس ما اعرف انقليزى وش اسوى

----------


## سعيد درويش

مشكور للجميع على المرور الكريم

----------


## xmoade3x

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور خيووو

----------


## محتاج وظيفة

اخوي سعيد كلامك عن الرابط والوظيفة ما طلع لي شي يقولي تحجز مدري ايش المهم ياليت تفهمني كيف اسجل دمت بخير اخي

----------


## مــلاذ الــطير

يعطيك العافية,,,’,’,’,’,

----------

